# Wax paper vs parchment paper vs grease - which is best & which do you use?



## RogueRose (Dec 23, 2014)

When i started I always lined my moulds with a paper as I thought it was needed.  I found that the wax pater, if left on the soap too long, would "melt/meld" onto the soap and became a nightmare to remove.  This never happened with the parchment paper.  

I used the parchment paper to line cylindrical moulds and I kept getting creases and lumps towards the bottom of my moulds and I never got clean, clear moulded soaps when using these papers.  

I then switched to using ABS plastic moulds, silicone moulds and some other white plastic moulds that some spices came in.  I used lard to lightly coat the moulds, as thin as possible, and I would say 98% of the releases were perfect except when one batch hadn't set quite right and was still a little soft.  


I have also used spray on PTFE (teflon) on my ABS moulds, along with the lard.  

I'm wondering if there is a better alternative to lard.  What I like about it is that it doesn't bead up like oils, it stays coated nicely over the whole surface like putting butter over a cookie sheet (maybe this is why bakers use lard and butter for greasing their cooking sheets.?)  

So does anyone have any suggestions or ideas on which is better??


----------



## navigator9 (Dec 23, 2014)

I use silicone liners now, but back when I was lining my molds, I used freezer paper. Have never tried lard as you described, so can't comment on that.


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 23, 2014)

From what I have read, you want to use a non-saponifiable oil to grease soap molds, like mineral oil. But I still use parchment paper because that's what we have. I'm going to buy some rolls of butcher paper soon though, because that wrinkling when it soaks up wate can be a pain.


----------



## lsg (Dec 23, 2014)

I use petroleum jelly to grease up my difficult molds.  I think freezer paper works better than waxed or parchment papers.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 23, 2014)

I have never tried lard. I have tried olive oil, and for me it did not work b/c the soap will saponify the OO and it acts like glue and bonds it to the mold. I use mineral oil, which does not saponify. 

Like you, I use parchment paper instead of wax paper. 

Another alternative is Mylar. It's in the quilting section of the craft store.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 23, 2014)

The heat that we get when soap starts to saponify causes the wax in wax paper to melt which makes it uber hard to peel is off the soap.  I have used parchment paper but I must prefer freezer paper, you can keep it smooth and it peels off beautifully.


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 23, 2014)

I've used parchment paper, when I was out of freezer paper more than once. I never had a problem with it. That said, I think the freezer paper works really well. Holds up great to CPOP and/or non insulated soaps. Wax paper just seems like it would be a problem due to the heat of the batter.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 23, 2014)

If you ask me, all of these make for great liners:

-Feezer paper, which some may not be able to get locally depending on where you live. It's basically a special kind of heavy-duty butcher paper that has a smooth, shiny plastic coating on one side of it (always place the shiny side facing the soap). The one that I buy is made by Reynold's and is stocked right next to the wax paper at my grocer. You can get it through Amazon if you can't find it locally. This type of paper is far, far superior to parchment or wax paper. You never have to grease it, soap does not stick to it, and it does not wrinkle (unless you happen to fold wrinkles into it, but you would have to be actively trying to fold a wrinkle into it on purpose). You can also re-use it a few times.

- Heat-resistant quilter's mylar, which I can find at Joanne's Fabric store down the quilting aisle. Make sure you get the heat-resistant kind if you are going to CPOP.

-Silicone.

Like the others have said, if you are going to grease your molds, use something that does not saponify such as Vaseline or mineral oil. If you use a fat that saponifies, it will just become a part of your soap instead of remaining in the form of a non-stick barrier.



IrishLass


----------



## xraygrl (Dec 23, 2014)

What Irish Lass said.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 23, 2014)

Here is another source for coated freezer paper. It works better than any paper. I use hdpe molds and still line with freezer paper. It is just to much trouble in my opinion to coat with a release then have to wash it off.  
http://www.uline.com/BL_1959/Freezer-Paper?keywords=coated paper


----------



## cerelife (Dec 23, 2014)

I use freezer paper as well and it works like a dream! I can get it here in the South from any grocery store or WalMart. I lucked up early this year when one of the Kroger's was remodeling and had a lot of stuff marked down to get rid of it for the remodel - the Reynold's freezer paper was marked down to $1 and I bought all of it - 26 rolls!!


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 24, 2014)

"...I then switched to using ABS plastic moulds, silicone moulds and some other white plastic moulds that some spices came in. I used lard to lightly coat the moulds..."

I'd say your success came more from the molds you were using, rather than the lard itself. I agree w the others that a nonsaponifiable fat is the thing to use.

My top picks for lining molds are freezer paper or thin polyethylene sheet (similar but not quite the same as Irish Lass' quilting mylar). I use whichever seems more appropriate for the mold. I sometimes will even combine the two in one mold. For example, I might use the PE sheet for the bottom and long sides of a loaf mold -- the larger faces -- but use freezer paper for the narrow ends. 

Second choice is parchment paper. It works fine for lining molds, but it is more expensive and harder to find where I live so I tend to save it for baking and cooking.

What I would not ever use -- "Teflon" or a silicone mold release. While I would agree this will work, I don't care for the idea of PTFE or silicone in/on my soap. Wax paper just plain doesn't work.


----------



## Purplerain (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm a brand newbie. Have only used parchment paper and freezer paper. Freezer paper wins hands down. Much easier to work with. Parchment paper slips around and tape doesn't like to stick to it to tape the lining down on the outside of the mold. It's a bit of a pain. The freezer paper is perfect in my inexperienced opinion.


----------



## Ruthie (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm all for freezer paper.  Cerelife, what a find you made!!  I also bought a fondant mat, but have never figured out how to get it to "stick" to the sides of my mold.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 27, 2014)

Another freezer paper fan here.  I have also used mineral oil and they have both worked well.   To stick the fondant mat try adding some Vaseline.  It will make it tacky enough to hold it to the inside of the mold.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 27, 2014)

Ruthie said:


> I also bought a fondant mat, but have never figured out how to get it to "stick" to the sides of my mold.


 


			
				Shunt2011 said:
			
		

> To stick the fondant mat try adding some Vaseline. It will make it tacky enough to hold it to the inside of the mold.


 
 That's what I do, too. ^^^^ Works great. 


 IrishLass


----------



## Ruthie (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks shunt and Irish lass.  I'll give it a try.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks Shunt & IrishLass - I haven't tried that.  Going to try it.


----------

